

Chiropractor sues patient for posting criticism on Yelp - sutro
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/01/07/MNN81559L2.DTL&type=business&tsp=1

======
sam_in_nyc
Perhaps I'm just a demanding modern man, always looking for the fastest way to
get information, but would it have hurt to included the review, or at least
link to the review, in the article?

This happens all the time.. news stories about something related to the
internet NEVER link to what they're talking about.

